# Addieren von Einträgen in MySQL



## kaischolz (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo Miteinander

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Und zwar will ich aus einer MySQL-Spalte alle Werte (Es handeld sich ausschließlich um Zahlenwerte) miteinander addieren. 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine Funktion die das kann / oder ein mini-Script?

Vielen Dank.

kaischolz


----------



## Flex (4. Februar 2009)

```
SELECT SUM(`spalte`) FROM `table`
```

Reicht dir das?


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Februar 2009)

Moin,

wie wäre es bspw. mit [phpf]array_sum[/phpf] (falls du angesichts des PHP-Forums eine PHP-Funktion suchst)


----------



## kaischolz (4. Februar 2009)

Nein, das reicht leider nicht.
Ich habe das Problem das ich noch nie mit dieser Funktion gearbeitet habe. Von daher weiß ich nicht "was" ich auf "was" setzen muss.
Ich bitte diesbezüglich auch um Hilfe


----------



## Flex (4. Februar 2009)

Du musst eigentlich nur die Spalte einsetzen, die du zusammenzählen willst und die Tabelle in der die Spalte ist.

Danach mit [phpf]mysqli_query[/phpf] abschicken und das Ergebnis mit [phpf]mysqli_fetch_assoc[/phpf] auslesen.

Ein Beispiel:


```
$query = 'SELECT SUM(`spalte`) AS summe FROM `tabelle`';
$result = mysqli_query($query, $link); // Wobei $link die mit mysqli_connect() aufgerufene Verbindung ist
$row = mysqli_fetch_assoc($result);
echo $row['summe'];
```


----------



## kaischolz (4. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank

Normalerweise kann ich mit PHP und MySQL sehr gut umgehen, nur irgendwie habe ich heut Vormittag so eine BlackOut-Phase wo gar nichts geht. Heute geht mir echt alles schief. Liegt vermutlich an der Party gestern Abend.

Nochmals "Vielen Dank"!


----------

